# Anyone has heard of Marlee Cockapoos?



## tavijaja (Oct 18, 2021)

Hi Everyone! Me and my partner are looking to get a cockapoo and have stumbled upon Marlee Cockapoos via google search - http://www.marleecockapoos.co.uk/ and was wondering if anyone has heard of them or had a puppy from them and have any stories/reviews to share?

The website is being built by the owner, Mark Griggs who works with Lee Sowden, and having had a look around it seems like he is a legitimate guy who has a true interest in the health of the puppies and the breed. He's been producing litter videos dating back to 2018. We have checked his council number for licenced breeders, and he is a 5 star licenced breeder in Bournemouth council. We have been in touch and will be looking to get a puppy from their next litter. Everything sounds almost to good to be true, and upon doing some research myself, I found nothing else about him or Marlee Cockapoos rather than what has been listed on his website. I could not find him nor anything associated online, social media, cockapoo forums, nothing. Has anyone heard of them and could provide some insight please? We would love to believe that everything provided by him is true, but knowing the recent rise in scams online, wanted to double check just in case. Thanks!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Not heard of them but from everything they say they look fabulous


----------



## Lena11 (Aug 1, 2021)

My recommendation is always: go check them out. Arrange a date with them to visit and see where the puppies grow up and how with your own eyes. That is the best way to make sure everything is okay.
Do they have only one litter at the time? Are the puppies raised in their house? Etc.
Hope it all turns out true for you and you have a gorgeous, smart and affectionate pup soon! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## tavijaja (Oct 18, 2021)

Thank you both! We are going on Wednesday for a viewing, so fingers crossed everything is as good as it sounds, as we are making a 4 hour journey for that! Will keep this posted, hopefully it will help others if they are found in similar situation


----------



## AllieCC (Oct 20, 2021)

Keep us updated! I just came here to ask the very same question as we've also been in touch with Mark at Marlee's and wanted to see if anyone had more info


----------



## tavijaja (Oct 18, 2021)

Hi all! Had our viewing yesterday, picked our puppy and placed a deposit ) So wanted to update everyone while it's fresh in the mind.

We spent an hour at Mark's and saw Lee around too. It was a lovely visit and honestly, we have no worries at all in regards how the pups are cared for. Mark was super accommodating and told us A LOT of information about the breed, his previous experiences, this particular litter and their mum and dad, matching everything he has already listed on his website and more. Mum and dad of the puppies both greeted us when we arrived and were lovely and super friendly dogs. Mark walked us through the process and explained of some of the decisions he's made around homing puppies, like why is he no longer giving pet insurance like some other breeders do for the first few weeks. They microchip puppies themselves, hence, for instance, we already know our puppy's microchip number. The set up they have for puppies looked great, having heating lamps etc.. and puppies seemed very well socialised for their age (currently 4 weeks). Mark has a process where each day they spend time with each puppy individually, where they are being accustomed to grooming process by positive reinforcing standing on higher grooming tables, petting them, brushing, touching paws etc. They also have a dog crate in their puppy area that the puppies are learning themselves to use thus playing in there or taking naps (in fact, after we had some socialisation, they all crawled into the crate and fell asleep there). All in all, we are not worried at all anymore, but I will update this thread in a month time once we actually pick up our puppy.

Regarding online presence for Marlee’s Cockapoos, Mark explained that he doesn’t use any social media due to scrutinization of dog Breeders, but also because he is very thorough in updating his website with all the information. So they currently have a litter of 9 puppies, if you are currently thinking, it might be still worth giving him a buzz as he might have one or two still available to be picked up on 18th Nov.

Hope this helps!


----------



## AllieCC (Oct 20, 2021)

tavijaja said:


> Hi all! Had our viewing yesterday, picked our puppy and placed a deposit ) So wanted to update everyone while it's fresh in the mind.
> 
> We spent an hour at Mark's and saw Lee around too. It was a lovely visit and honestly, we have no worries at all in regards how the pups are cared for. Mark was super accommodating and told us A LOT of information about the breed, his previous experiences, this particular litter and their mum and dad, matching everything he has already listed on his website and more. Mum and dad of the puppies both greeted us when we arrived and were lovely and super friendly dogs. Mark walked us through the process and explained of some of the decisions he's made around homing puppies, like why is he no longer giving pet insurance like some other breeders do for the first few weeks. They microchip puppies themselves, hence, for instance, we already know our puppy's microchip number. The set up they have for puppies looked great, having heating lamps etc.. and puppies seemed very well socialised for their age (currently 4 weeks). Mark has a process where each day they spend time with each puppy individually, where they are being accustomed to grooming process by positive reinforcing standing on higher grooming tables, petting them, brushing, touching paws etc. They also have a dog crate in their puppy area that the puppies are learning themselves to use thus playing in there or taking naps (in fact, after we had some socialisation, they all crawled into the crate and fell asleep there). All in all, we are not worried at all anymore, but I will update this thread in a month time once we actually pick up our puppy.
> 
> ...


So happy to hear you had a good first experience! Our pups are due in 4 weeks and we're going to visit some time in December and couldn't be more excited. Mark has been SO friendly and informative via email, and seems to be knowledgeable and passionate about caring for his dogs and pups. We asked a lot of questions and it was never a burden; he answered everything happily and went into great detail and was actually really pleased we were so inquisitive. 

It's great to hear from someone who also met them in real life too! Can't wait for your 'pupdates' and I'll be sure to do so too when we go for our visits etc. Yay for Marlee Cockapoos!


----------



## J&M (Oct 30, 2021)

I bought Millie from Mark and Lee and can recommend them. She is now 2 1/2 and I couldn't be happier. Of course what makes the difference is that you go their home and meet them and the mum and dad. My Millie is not as laid back as Stanley and Scarlett, but she is full of exuberance and very clever. They have more dogs now, so obviously a successful business.


----------



## Coyer (Nov 1, 2021)

tavijaja said:


> Hi Everyone! Me and my partner are looking to get a cockapoo and have stumbled upon Marlee Cockapoos via google search - http://www.marleecockapoos.co.uk/ and was wondering if anyone has heard of them or had a puppy from them and have any stories/reviews to share?
> 
> The website is being built by the owner, Mark Griggs who works with Lee Sowden, and having had a look around it seems like he is a legitimate guy who has a true interest in the health of the puppies and the breed. He's been producing litter videos dating back to 2018. We have checked his council number for licenced breeders, and he is a 5 star licenced breeder in Bournemouth council. We have been in touch and will be looking to get a puppy from their next litter. Everything sounds almost to good to be true, and upon doing some research myself, I found nothing else about him or Marlee Cockapoos rather than what has been listed on his website. I could not find him nor anything associated online, social media, cockapoo forums, nothing. Has anyone heard of them and could provide some insight please? We would love to believe that everything provided by him is true, but knowing the recent rise in scams online, wanted to double check just in case. Thanks!


Hi

I got a cockapoo puppy from Marlee Cockapoos about 18 months ago and can’t speak highly enough of them. Mark is very professional and really loves his dogs. I can reassure you that he is not a scam and everything on the website is true. 
Our dog Jasper is a joy and loves everyone he meets.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Chesters Human (Nov 21, 2021)

tavijaja said:


> Hi Everyone! Me and my partner are looking to get a cockapoo and have stumbled upon Marlee Cockapoos via google search - http://www.marleecockapoos.co.uk/ and was wondering if anyone has heard of them or had a puppy from them and have any stories/reviews to share?
> 
> The website is being built by the owner, Mark Griggs who works with Lee Sowden, and having had a look around it seems like he is a legitimate guy who has a true interest in the health of the puppies and the breed. He's been producing litter videos dating back to 2018. We have checked his council number for licenced breeders, and he is a 5 star licenced breeder in Bournemouth council. We have been in touch and will be looking to get a puppy from their next litter. Everything sounds almost to good to be true, and upon doing some research myself, I found nothing else about him or Marlee Cockapoos rather than what has been listed on his website. I could not find him nor anything associated online, social media, cockapoo forums, nothing. Has anyone heard of them and could provide some insight please? We would love to believe that everything provided by him is true, but knowing the recent rise in scams online, wanted to double check just in case. Thanks!


----------



## Chesters Human (Nov 21, 2021)

Hi, 

Chester came from Marlee Cockapoos in Bournemouth, he joined us in about May 2020, his mother is Scarlett and father is Stanley. 

Chester arrived calm and not afraid of most things, eg washing machines, hoovers, people handling him. We took him to the vets very soon after he arrived and even the vet commented on how social and calm he was, they suggested it was a sign of a puppy that had been handled lots and loved.

He has grown into a beautiful, playful, confident and loving dog. I never worry about his behaviour when approaching other dogs or around people, everyone comments on what a lovely demeanour he has. I know he is my dog so I am biased but he is lovely. 

If I was to get another I would go back to Mark and I have no hesitation in recommending them to anyone else. 

Mark answered, all questions, delivered all information and puppy as promised.
I did all the same checks you did and found it very strange not to find any online comments on them, so really pleased this thread is now coming up in searches. 





tavijaja said:


> Hi Everyone! Me and my partner are looking to get a cockapoo and have stumbled upon Marlee Cockapoos via google search - http://www.marleecockapoos.co.uk/ and was wondering if anyone has heard of them or had a puppy from them and have any stories/reviews to share?
> 
> The website is being built by the owner, Mark Griggs who works with Lee Sowden, and having had a look around it seems like he is a legitimate guy who has a true interest in the health of the puppies and the breed. He's been producing litter videos dating back to 2018. We have checked his council number for licenced breeders, and he is a 5 star licenced breeder in Bournemouth council. We have been in touch and will be looking to get a puppy from their next litter. Everything sounds almost to good to be true, and upon doing some research myself, I found nothing else about him or Marlee Cockapoos rather than what has been listed on his website. I could not find him nor anything associated online, social media, cockapoo forums, nothing. Has anyone heard of them and could provide some insight please? We would love to believe that everything provided by him is true, but knowing the recent rise in scams online, wanted to double check just in case. Thanks!


----------



## astrosally40 (6 mo ago)

Just a warning to any prospective buyers of Marlee Cockapoos. We have had a nightmare with this man.
We paid a deposit months ago and were very excited to get a puppy from our chosen girl (bitch) After paying the deposit we heard nothing from him for 6 weeks. We never got any updates on his website page about her progress. After much chasing he eventually told us he couldn't afford to get a scan for her to see if she was pregnant. He was all stressed on the phone and made constant excuses. We eventually found out she was never pregnant but her sister had been and we were offered one of hers. He said we would receive regular updates and videos of their progress but we got nothing. In the end we got a puppy elsewhere and I asked for my refund. We have now had 2 weeks of excuses regarding the refund and no money. Just beware of this man. He is totally unprofessional.


----------



## Natalie T (4 mo ago)

Hi all, I now have a 16 week old cockapoo from Marlee cockapoos (Cilla's June 2022 litter). I did a huge amount of research prior to getting Waffle but time and time again I went back to Marlee. Mark and Lee put a huge amount of information on the website, particularly re the health of the dogs which Mark takes very seriously. My pup was so confident when I collected her - she was microchipped, had had plenty of socialisation, was used to being in a car etc - the dedication to breeding happy, socialised, healthy cockapoos by Marlee cockapoos is phenomenal. I couldn't recommend them enough and Waffle is a dream pup. Sadly there is one negative comment about Marlee cockapoos (immediately above mine on this thread). I know that Mark had significant issues with the website and lost much of it in the middle of this year. He otherwise keeps it very well updated and I was able to view the progress of my pup and her littermates on the you tube videos he posted once the site was back up and running (plus access lots of information about health testing etc.) Mark and Lee are clearly dedicated to the welfare of the dogs they breed and I wouldn't let this one review put you off. Marlee cockapoos is recommended by the cockapoo club of GB for a good reason (which is where I first heard of them) . I would 100pc recommend Marlee cockapoos to anyone who is looking for well bred, healthy, socialised (and beautiful) pups.


----------

